# How to install updates without restarting your computer



## ashish_patel (Jan 9, 2008)

You can set any time you like OR disable it completely.

Sweet, sweet tip.

Anyone who is running Windows XP SP2 know what I'm talking about. That stupid, annoying, most ill-designed dialog box ever invented in the history of the computer science that asks "Updating your computer is almost complete. You must restart your computer for the updates to take effect. Do you want to restart your computer now?"


View

 	Code:
 	*blogs.wdevs.com/ColinAngusMackay/archive/2005/10/16/10858.aspx


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 9, 2008)

I guess its not working - I can not access the link

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41a.gif


----------



## Masroor (Feb 28, 2008)

*Hey i also cannot open the link plz correct the problem.*


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 28, 2008)

plz provide source also and correct the link


----------



## anandk (Feb 28, 2008)

In Vista, its Restart Manager, has reduced the number of restarts required; SP1 has gone a step further.


----------



## iMav (Feb 28, 2008)

arre yeh dadi wale uncle toh banned the


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 29, 2008)

iMav said:


> arre yeh dadi wale uncle toh banned the



Sahi mein yaar.


----------



## ismart (Feb 29, 2008)

try this
*support.microsoft.com/kb/304930


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 29, 2008)

Dadi uncle himself has put a thumbs-down to his tutorial. Means, link doesn't work and copy-paste from somewhere


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 29, 2008)

hmm.. something strange is going on here.. wazzup guys ?


----------

